# First gig in over TWO YEARS !!!!!! This Friday.



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Dear Abbey (Guitars Canada Forumites)

My band, *Rockit Science* (www.rockitscience.ca), is going to play for the first time in over 2 years this Friday. We are playing at the Capitol Theatre on Yonge St. in TO.

We decided two autumns ago that it would take us forever to write, record, and mix a CD of all original tunes, because we all are just too busy. Families, jobs, health and other things just got in the way. So we quit playing live so that we could achieve what we wanted. We just never thought it would take this long.
Along the way we lost our singer,:frown: replaced him with a great guy and committed musician. Lost our drummer, :frown: the founding member of the band, and got a great young player to do the CD. He is now playing with us as the permanent replacement. 
We have also changed our name to *11STEPS*. This will be our first as such and we will have a new website up and running shortly.
We are very close to completing the CD so we took out first gig in two years !!!!!! It has been a whirlwind to break in two new members and of course get the band sounding good. Tonight was the fifth rehearsal, but it was the first where I thought it is going to be alright. Last week I was shaking my head and thinking.....what the hell are we doing?!?!?!?! :sport-smiley-002:
Now, being the gig slut that I am, have be playing regularly with others bands and singers during these two years, evilGuitar: but every one else is kinda rusty.
However, it sounds, as of tonight, they have shaken off the performance rust and are starting to shine.

I'll post pix and results this weekend.

Signed..... Nervous in Scarborough


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good to hear. Hope it goes well.

I know we're all getting old, so, when you said left,... did you mean just left the band, or,... just left, as in Dead Parrot sketch?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds good Pete, good luck. One things for sure - we know you wont be hurting for good gear to use! If things go badly just whip out the "magic green blanket" and wave it around - it seems to do wonders around here!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Good to hear. Hope it goes well.
> 
> I know we're all getting old, so, when you said left,... did you mean just left the band, or,... just left, as in Dead Parrot sketch?


Wha Wha......:2guns:

Hey Robert, I believe you might be of a "certain" age due to your 1950 handle. Do you recall what 11 Steps represents ? Hint....think mushroom...clouds.



bagpipe said:


> Sounds good Pete, good luck. One things for sure - we know you wont be hurting for good gear to use! If things go badly just whip out the "magic green blanket" and wave it around - it seems to do wonders around here!


Oh....I wear the blanket in tough situations. Bit like the "cloak of invisibility" .
Yes I have a an embarrassment of richs in the gear dept (of course I don't have any retirement savings ) But the funny thing is while we have been rehearsing, I've tried three different amps of mine and bought another one to get the "right" tone. Well last night I used my Teixeria Bernie. I had this amp for sale for the past two weeks, thinking I had finished with it after recording the guitar parts for our CD. But it is now firmly back in the "untouchable" pile after last night's rehearsal. Killer, killer tone. I highly recommend talking Antonio and ordering one of these.

Thanks guys for the support
Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Pete, what's the rig you're going to be using for the gig?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Pete, what's the rig you're going to be using for the gig?


Yes what treasures from the vault are you unleashing for this gig!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Yes what treasures from the vault are you unleashing for this gig!


The treasures are gone  he's on to a First Act combo guitar and amp 



kidding 

:bow:


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pete, thats great! Good that you've been keeping your hand in - it will go great! Wish I was in Muskoka right now. Can't wait to hear the CD and the blue girl -

Peter


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> The treasures are gone  he's on to a First Act combo guitar and amp
> kidding
> :bow:


SE Special Strat, Squier SP 10 amp, gig bag, cable, tuner and instructional DVD...you know, the L&M starter package 

I try to make a point of not reading Pete's posts in the buy and sell. Too painful. :bow:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All the best on the upcoming gig, Pete. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Too bad this gig wasn't like 4 years ago - I used to live about 2 minutes away from the Capitol Theatre. 

Have a great show, and have a blast doing it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Wha Wha......:2guns:


Yeah, I likely went a little far with that comment - But some of us from the band in high school days got together to jam on Nov. 1st, first time in 40 years. It was great, but the original drummer wasn't there. He passed away from a brain tumor about 3 years ago. That sort of coloured my thinking a bit.



faracaster said:


> Hey Robert, I believe you might be of a "certain" age due to your 1950 handle. Do you recall what 11 Steps represents ? Hint....think mushroom...clouds.
> 
> Pete


The NFB animated film - 11 Steps to Survival. I had to google it because all I could recall, and I was unsure, was a shadow man running around. A lot more to it than the old US, duck, cover, curl up and kiss your ass good-bye films. Still the radiation was going to do you in in either case.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Dear Abbey (Guitars Canada Forumites)
> 
> My band, *Rockit Science* (www.rockitscience.ca), is going to play for the first time in over 2 years this Friday. We are playing at the Capitol Theatre on Yonge St. in TO.
> 
> ...


Best of luck. I'm sure you'll be fine. I would love to see you guys, but I will be in Hamilton seeing NIN at Copps Colliseum instead.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey Robert, I believe you might be of a "certain" age due to your 1950 handle. Do you recall what 11 Steps represents ? Hint....think mushroom...clouds.




Now I remember where I saw it. Some time around 74-76. It was at UW. We watched it under the same conditions that one would watch Reefer Madness.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Now I remember where I saw it. Some time around 74-76. It was at UW. We watched it under the same conditions that one would watch Reefer Madness.


I hope you put some plastic down on the floor then  
First time I saw Reefer Madness was at a friend's houseparty 1000 years ago with a bunch of stoners and wasters. Sometimes I think I still have the hangover from that.

[youtube=Option]YxNVJAi74JU[/youtube]

The deadly narcotic!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I hope you put some plastic down on the floor then
> First time I saw Reefer Madness was at a friend's houseparty 1000 years ago with a bunch of stoners and wasters. Sometimes I think I still have the hangover from that.
> 
> [youtube=Option]YxNVJAi74JU[/youtube]
> ...



Thank you for the Youtube link! The last time I saw that was back in the early 80s' in a long gone repertory theatre called the "New Yorker" here in London. LOL....they had "Reefer Madness" and "Up In Smoke" the same night...man did I ever have the munchies that evening!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mt first time for that movie was at the library,


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*The gig went GREAT !!!!!!!!*

Yeah thanks for the link. I didn't even know that there was a NFB film of that till I googled 11 steps.
How I know that is from the early 60's. I was a very young impressionable boy that had nightmares about mushroom clouds and atomic war. One year we were at the CNE and in front of a bomb shelter exhibit outside of the Better Living Centre and the government were handing out these yellow covered books that said in huge print....."11 steps"....then in small print...."to survival". It was a lavishly illustrated guide book to surviving a nuclear attack with architectural plans to build your own shelter that folded out of the back of the book. 
I used to pour over that book and scare the sh*t out of myself thinking about the seemingly inevitable coming war. 
At any rate, when looking to change the name of the band, I was looking for something that might have a contemporary ring to it, but, had some root in the bands collective past.


So.....all my worries proved unfounded.

Every thing went better than I expected. I could tell from the first tune in soundcheck, that we were ready to KILL !!!!!!
The band with our new drummer and singer has a more open, airy, and dare I say, confident sound. Everything has a more measured groove and that makes me play less.....which is a good thing. I can let chords and phrases stand on their own and don't feel any need to embellish my playing.
Brian, our singer, is a confident and very funny frontperson. He did all the banter that was needed between tunes and sang great !!!! With his spot on lead vocals, it made the harmonies blend very easy. Funny thing is I never have thought about us being a vocal band, but damn I guess we are.
Craig and Terry (B3 and bass) played great and heard nary a clam between them. Not like me.....I was fine till about half way through the first set when I started making stooooopid mistakes. My ensemble playing was fine, but some portions of my solos left something to be desired. At any rate the common good was way higher than it has been before so I am delighted.
Thanks for all your support everyone !!!!!

Oh BTW......I used my Gustavsson Bluesmaster, 91'PRS goldtop and my 1960 "TroianoTelecaster through my Teixiera Bernie with my smaller pedalboard..... Duncan Twintube overdrive, Eventide Mod factor, EB volume pedal, Eventide Delay, Boss TU-2........perfect for this gig.
Actually the keyboard player couldn't hear me so we had the guitar in the monitors.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> ...1960 "TroianoTelecaster"...
> 
> Cheers,... Pete


You wouldn't happen to have a picture of this, would you ???


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a picture of this, would you ???


I'd like to see pictures of that *and* the gig. :smile:


----------

